# Bear Black Panther and weighted sight



## raubvogel (Jan 8, 2012)

Last Saturday I bought one of those bows:







Not having ever seriously used a bow, I do not know if it is a decent purchase or not. Can anyone tell me how shabby it is? One thing that was missing/broken was this fellow here:







As I said, I know nothing about bows or where to get parts for it. Since it seems these bows were made locally, I drove to the factory. Luckily for me they did have a shop there,







Now, this bow also have this peculiar weighted sight:







Is it me or the red thingie is indeed a LED?


----------



## Double Ds (Jan 11, 2012)

Any bow is good to learn your stance and shooting routine. I would say practice alot and if you can hit 10 arrows in a size of a soft ball at 25 yards its a good bow and your good to go


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

Double Ds said:


> Any bow is good to learn your stance and shooting routine. I would say practice alot and if you can hit 10 arrows in a size of a soft ball at 25 yards its a good bow and your good to go


X2. It is an ancient bow but if it gets you started in the sport that's what really matters.


----------



## Paul Hogg (Apr 4, 2010)

Thats a Elimenater pendulum lighted sight and its not put together right. its not supposed to stick out of the front like that.


----------



## raubvogel (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you have more info on this sight? How is it supposed to be installed? I have googled for it and so far had no luck.


----------



## JLyle (Dec 8, 2010)

Google Tradtalk...go there and locate Sam Dunham. He can take that riser and convert it to ILF or DAS bushings, to shoot it with recurve limbs.What was an outdated compound becomes a terrific recurve. Forgot to mention...it's cheap. Check into Warf bows. He started the conversions, I think. The benefits are that you can mount quivers and sight packages just like a compound, and change limb lengths and draw weights in about two minutes, without changing the shooting characteristics of the bow.


----------



## raubvogel (Jan 8, 2012)

JLyle, thanks for the info on converting my outdated and unhip bow into a recurve. Now, would you have any info on the sight?


----------

